# Found banded pigeon in Los Angeles area (San Fernando Valley)



## susanhayes (Jul 26, 2010)

I found a pigeon in my back yard Saturday morning. He was weak and seemed unable to fly. I have him contained in a large wire dog crate, and he is eating well and looking much more alert. His band reads AU 00 COMP 1333. I'm hoping someone can help me find out who he belongs to. I'm sure he would rather be back home with his family. I am located in Tarzana, California, in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I found AU 00 COM--but did not find AU 00 COMP.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

COMP should be the Compton club. Or at least I'm assuming.


Edit - Okay, maybe not. I looked at the AU site and theirs was COM this year. If you would like to contact that club anyway, here's their info:
Bill Barger
[email protected] or 562-429-2188


or you can ask the AU about the band:
http://pigeon.org/contactus.php


----------



## susanhayes (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help! I have emailed Bill Barger to see if he might belong to one of their club members. I also checked Craigslist, but so far nobody has reported a missing pigeon that looks like this particular bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

10 year old bird .. very pronounced keel bone in the pic .. I think we need some action here .. JMO ..

Susan .. please call me when you get a moment .. 949-584-6696 .. this elder bird does not look like it is doing well to me, and I think we need to be doing something to help. I'm way down in South Orange County, but we may be able to find a member closer to you that can help.

Terry


----------



## susanhayes (Jul 26, 2010)

Terry, thanks for the offer to locate some help for this bird. I will call you tomorrow. He is a very sweet bird, obviously accustomed to people, and not afraid of dogs or cats. He seems very hungry and has been eating a lot since I found him.

Susan


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

might be someones breeder that got out. please call Francis Sales 1-213-422-0407 he leave in your area.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bluecheckard said:


> might be someones breeder that got out. please call Francis Sales 1-213-422-0407 he leave in your area.


Wow! Small world! I spoke with Mr. Sales just last week regarding one of his birds that had been found and which he retrieved.

Terry


----------



## susanhayes (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will call Mr. Sales in the morning.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Susan,

Our member, Kippermom, is going to be calling you this evening. She can offer this bird an excellent home. It's my feeling that the elder pigeon which you have rescued is ready for retirement, and Kippermom can provide an excellent retirement home as well as any medical attention that may be needed. Hope it will work out with Kippermom.

Mr. Sales is a very nice person, but I think Kippermom could provide a more appropriate home given the age and condition of the bird.

JMO ..

Terry


----------



## susanhayes (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for letting me know. I will look forward to her call. It's great to know that so many people care about this lovely, aging pigeon.

Susan


----------

